# Where is the fuse box for the passenger compartment fuses?



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

I cannot seem to find it and I dont have my owners manual with me. 
Thanks


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

They're hidden in a panel to the left of the steering wheel. The panel is the lower portion of the instrument panel underneath the steering wheel.

Dang, can't remember if this is right or not, but I think you need to put your hand on this panel and kind of pull down where the steering column enters the dashboard. The upper part of the panel pops out and rotates down. It's a pretty slick assembly that's very well hidden in plain sight.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I had to pull mine forward, then down. But the dome light fuse went, and all the interior lights wouldn't work without it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

How about a picture;


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah I ended up removing the platis cover hiding the throttle crap...was a pain in the A to get back in...

This is a stupid place to put the fuses. I prefer when they are in the glove box...LAME


----------

